# Receiver shuts off



## Coffeemant67 (Mar 8, 2014)

I just purchased the RCA RT2911 100w home theater system and not sure what's going on with it. When I am watching something from Roku, DVD or playing Playstation 4, the receiver will shut off. I went through the sleep timers settings and it's off and not sure what is causing this? Can someone give me any suggestions?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

What are the scenarios where it_ doesn't_ shut off?


----------



## Coffeemant67 (Mar 8, 2014)

when i start playing a game, the receiver shuts off immediately but now i have my old speakers hooked up and not shutting off at all


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Just saw your posts in the other thread...I think you've found your problem.
Good luck


----------



## Coffeemant67 (Mar 8, 2014)

Unfortunately i didn't played video games for a bit and still doing it. I would believer it's the receiver then right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So it's still shutting off with the different speakers?
Have you made extra sure that there are no loose strands of wires touching the frame of the receiver or crossing over and touch each other?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

With a system like the RCA RT2911, it's possible that it's defective and if in the return period, needs to be taken back for a replacement.

Along with the other recommendations, due to a lack of air circulation, it's possible the amplifier is being over driven and the thermal switch is shutting the unit down. Do you have lots of air circulation?


----------



## Coffeemant67 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes plenty of circulation. That's what RCA thinks that it's defective and most likely sending it back next week


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cool. Reads like you have a plan and we'll all hope the exchange goes without incident.

...


----------



## Coffeemant67 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you and thanks for all the help


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Coffeemant67 said:


> Thank you and thanks for all the help


For everybody who participated in the thread with their suggestions...:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If there is a way to reset the reciever I would try it. Just remember that if you can reset it you will need to write down your settings because a reset will put everthing back to factory settings.


----------

